# Cheapest way Pattaya - Bangkok - Pattaya



## Mindaugas

As i moved to Live in Pattaya from Bangkok, mostly every week i need to travel once in Bangkok and back for job. At first i use Bus to Ekkamai station for 113B one way. It takes me 30 - 45 min to go to pattaya bus station which is located in north pattaya, later, sit in the bus around 2,5 hours till i reach Bangkok. I asked my Thai friend to find better way to go in Bangkok and back. 

She offer me Pattaya Van (sorry but no english in this site)

This new campany offer super good service to go to Bangkok and back. I already try 3 weeks to go with them. Some good points which i feel:

1. They always leave on time. (sometimes i'm only one in the bus feels like VIP)
2. Only 97 THB
3. Better location in Pattaya (bus waiting next to walking street)
4. Non Stop service
5. Drivers drive very carefully, no more 110km/h 
6. All clean and new vans
7. In Bangkok they stop at victory monument.
8. Travel time not over 2 hours. (they use express way to victory monument)

I'm higly recomending them, because feel pitty when 4 times i went alone in the Van for only 97B


----------



## Ricky West

You can go by bus and minivan. The minivan is cheaper and faster.


----------



## CASHLAMB

May 2012 are vans still working everything the same??????


----------



## joseph44

CASHLAMB said:


> May 2012 are vans still working everything the same??????


NO..........Roong Reuang Coach co.,ltd. ........ the site is in English now and I think that the fares have gone up slightly.


----------

